# The end is near...Global domination through a superior type of army and assassin



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

You know... I was very worried when I received a link to this video, with the following text attached: 


> Ninja bear is presumably an escapee from secret ursine shinobi experiment:
> In the spirit of such furry warriors as Wojtek the cigarette-smoking soldier bear comes Pamir of Russia's Royev Ruchey Zoo. This seven-year-old Himalayan forest bear demonstrates both aptitude with staffs and baseball bats. Is Pamir actually the former resident of some bizarre Soviet-era manimal hybrid laboratory? Should he begin throwing shurikens, yes.


As if the aforementioned video was not worrying enough, already sending my mind into places with such thoughts as;_ "If just one bear could wield such a weapon with such expertise, what could an army of selectively bred, highly skilled and trained bears do when properly armed and armour-clad??"_, when I came upon THIS VIDEO. Validating all my fears racing through my now wandering mind _(wait- what if they could... wait they can ride horses?!!)_... Surely any organization with means to create an army of these super skilled ninja assassin bears could easily ensure their global domination. 


Original video link Source: http://io9.com/5889016/ninja-bear-is-presumably-an-escapee-from-secret-ursine-shinobi-experiment


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Ursine shinobis have one deadly weakness: by the law of the ninja, the more they number, the weaker they are. A single kungfu panda can probably defeat an army of ninja bears.


----------

